# Conversation Partners program



## nwink (Jun 6, 2011)

Has anyone on here done the Conversation Partners program? (Meeting with an individual from another country to help them improve their English) If so, any tips, recommendations, thoughts, things that have worked well, etc?


----------



## py3ak (Jun 6, 2011)

No, but I have a friend from Costa Rica who would like to do this over Skype. Are you interested?


----------

